# Tools for cutting out subfloor against a wall.



## jowiv1

Hey All-
I hate to introduce myself with a question, but I'm pretty certain several people have. I'm redoing my bathroom flooring due to some water damage. I've pulled up the linoleum and have gotten a good look at the area of damage. My question is, the area goes right up to the tub and back wall. I have read several places to "cut out" the sub-floor where it is bad. I'm having difficulty getting a clean cut against those two surfaces (the wall and tub). I've used a circular saw for the open areas and a Rigid Sawsall to get a little more. However, the cuts are at an angle into the subfloor (something I'm not pleased with, and will likely need to correct before laying in the new subfloor. Any ideas on getting a better flush cut against the wall and tub?
Thanks in advance-I'm learning a great deal.


----------



## RippySkippy

Welcome aboard!

What about using a sharp hand saw...something like this? Do you have access to the joist cavity below the floor? If you get the rotten subfloor out, you can add blocking between the joist from below to provide support where the new and old meet.


----------



## DUDE!

we did this same type job at work last month, used a dremel tool with blade to cut right along the tub, we did get the attatchment that allows you to extend the cutter away from the tool


----------



## jerryh3

You need a toe-kick saw.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94626


----------



## nap

jerryh3 said:


> You need a toe-kick saw.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94626


a toe kick saw...well, that toe kick saw is not adjustable and does not allow you to cut flush with the surface.

Might I suggest a Fein Multimaster or one of the copycat tools (I think Bosch and Milwaukee make them)


----------



## jerryh3

nap said:


> a toe kick saw...well, that toe kick saw is not adjustable and does not allow you to cut flush with the surface.
> 
> Might I suggest a Fein Multimaster or one of the copycat tools (I think Bosch and Milwaukee make them)


That would work too.


----------



## jowiv1

*Holy Cow*

You are all great. Thanks for all of the great tips/tools. I'll likely try out the hand saw idea and move up the ladder should that not work. I'll keep you all posted and have some photos of the finished job. Thanks again. I've been learning a lot and I'll try to keep up online.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Bosch is supposed to have it's version out this month (maybe it came out today.......) but haven't been able to find one. The cost is about $100.00 compared to around $400.00 for the Fein from what I've seen. For the occasional user (like myself) the Bosch would be the way to go. Haven't seen/heard of a Milwaukee, will have to research that one.


----------



## super carpenter Rob

a toe kick saw should work it was made to cut the subfloor or underlayment at the toe kick of base cabinets if the base board is off it will cut very close to the wall I have one and it will work up to 3/4" regards Rob


----------



## jowiv1

I took another shot at it with the Rigid sawsall, I started the notch with a 1/2 inch drill bit. My plan is to plane it down with either a hand sander or planer to make it square. Unfortunately, after I pulled out the subfloor, I had the pleasure of seeing water marks on the joists. Woohoo, further down the rabit hole for Alice!


----------

